# Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]



## Administrator (21. Oktober 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,794799


----------



## akkarakka (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

tolle wurst, 
ich bin genau da nach dem outpost dranne und komm bei diesem nachtvolk typen im keller nicht weiter, die bügeln mich jedes mal aus dem leben xD

hfftl kommts bald für die quest 

lg


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

Moin akkarakka,

Für die Nachtvolk-Typen nimmst du am besten eine Schnellfeuer-Waffe wie die 9-mm-Maschinenpistole. Dann pfeifst du dir noch ein paar Medikamente rein (Psycho für erhöhten Schaden und etwas für bessere Schadensresistenz) und hälst die Augen nach diesen Hitzeschleiern in der Luft aus. In den Tunnel gibt es insgesamt vier Kerle mit Stealth Boys (einer davon ist der Gefängniswärter eine Ebene tiefer). Du kannst auch versuchen Minen zu legen und die Kerle hineinzulocken.
Und dann ist da natürlich immer noch die Möglichkeit, erstmal andere Quests zu machen und einen Level aufzusteigen, bevor du dich nochmal an den Typen versuchst.

Ich hoffe, es hilft 

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## cydrake (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

Oder Brandgranaten(dann werden die Gegner sofort sichtbar und bekommen DOT)  zum Markieren und dann drauf mitm Getlinlaser oder der Bazooka. 

Ich bastel grade mit GECK und Blender an einer Mod für die Archimedis 2 Satelliten-Laserkanone. Die sieht bald aus wie die Ionen-Kanone aus C&C 3, ich bau auch ne kleine Questreihe ein womit der Spieler sich entscheiden kann neben Helios One auch den Dam zur Versorgung der Waffe zu benutzen.


----------



## omfgnoobs (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

ich bin auf Alkoholentzug und krieg den Debuff nicht weg weil ich keinen Arzt finde. 
Weiß einer wo ich da hin muss?


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

Schau mal hier, da habe ich die (mir bislang bekannten) Ärzte aufgelistet:
http://www.pcgames.de/Fallout-New-Vegas-PC-231321/Tipps/Fallout-New-Vegas-Komplettloesung-zum-Rollenspiel-inklusive-Tipps-und-Tricks-Update-794799/13/

Doc Mitchell vom Spielanfang wohnt ja in Goodsprings (es sei denn, du hast ihn für die Pulverbanditen erschossen), dann gibt es da noch Dr. Ada in Novac und Dr. Richards im RNK-Camp Forlorn Hope. Die müssten dir alle helfen können.


----------



## omfgnoobs (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

cool danke für die hilfe


----------



## Flurox (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

hey,
kann mir einer von euch helfen.
ich bin gerade in Vegas und muss mich entscheiden den Platium chip Mr. House zu geben oder Mr. House zu Töten und selber die Kontrolle zu übernehmen.
Jetzt meine Frage,
welchen Weg muss ich gehen und die RNK an die macht zubringen (bzw. zu unterstützen)?


----------



## battschackk (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

Kann mir mal einer bitte sagen wo ich diesen quest finde???

5.1 Neue Hoffnung für Forlorn Hope

Da steht auch was vom nen RMK-Feldlager aber bei mir ist da nix :/

Bevor wir uns nach Boulder City im Norden aufmachen, schauen wir im Nordosten von Novac beim RNK-Feldlager vorbei.

Hab aber auf meiner karte auch nirgends Camp Forlorn Hope wo find ichs den ca.?


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

Ups. Bei mir war das Camp nach meinem Besuch in Novac auf der Karte markiert, ich schätze, irgendeiner meiner Gesprächspartner hat die entsprechende Notiz gemacht. Wenn man mit dem Kerl nicht redet, erscheint es wohl auch nicht auf der Karte. Hier ein Bild mit der exakten Position des Lagers, es befindet sich wie gesagt im Nordosten von Novac und genau östlich von Helios-One:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Zocker134 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

Ey kennt jemand das Quest wo man für ein Brotherhood mitglied, die Laserwaffe finden muss, ich komm da grad nicht weiter.


----------



## hornboy (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

hab jetzt den platinchip und möchte in den versteckten bunker von mr house.
aber ich hab in cottonwood cove (wo die questmarkierung ist) alle getötet... irgendwo hab ich gelesen dass man da mit nem typen redet und der einem dann mit nem boot zum Fort fährt... aber wenn ich schon früher alle getötet hab und die sklaven befreit hab....

wie komme ich jetzt zum bunker bzw zu dem Fort?


----------



## cydrake (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*



Zocker134 schrieb:


> Ey kennt jemand das Quest wo man für ein Brotherhood mitglied, die Laserwaffe finden muss, ich komm da grad nicht weiter.


   die liegt in der Skorpionenschlucht  s.ö  von hiddenvalley durch den umgefallenen Zaun aufm Stein kurz hinter der ersten biegung), machs bei tag, da glänzt die pistole


hornboy schrieb:


> hab jetzt den platinchip und möchte in den versteckten bunker von mr house.
> aber ich hab in cottonwood cove (wo die questmarkierung ist) alle getötet... irgendwo hab ich gelesen dass man da mit nem typen redet und der einem dann mit nem boot zum Fort fährt... aber wenn ich schon früher alle getötet hab und die sklaven befreit hab....
> 
> wie komme ich jetzt zum bunker bzw zu dem Fort?


Da isn Boot am Ufer, der Steg neben dem Bootshaus, leider braucht man dafür glaube ich den Typen der einen rüberbringt.


----------



## Zocker134 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

Hi,

Ich hab seit einiger Zeit probleme mit meinem Savegame, nachdem ich Vault 3 Quest abgeschlossen habe geht mein Savegame immer Kaputt...


----------



## hornboy (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*



cydrake schrieb:


> hornboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hab jetzt den platinchip und möchte in den versteckten bunker von mr house.
> ...


   jo da ist so ein floß...
aber d.h. ich kann das spiel nicht durchspielen?
lol?


----------



## Skrtel37 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

jungs ich hab mal ne frage..
beim ersten quest

ich find die scheiß xanderwurzel nicht vor der schule, wo soll die sein ??
i glaub i bin einfach zu blöd


----------



## cydrake (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*



hornboy schrieb:


> cydrake schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hornboy schrieb:
> ...


  Normal spricht man beim ersten mal mit dem typen,, Das Floß kann man anklicken, nur weiß ich nicht obs das auch von Anfang an geht.


Skrtel37 schrieb:


> jungs ich hab mal ne frage..
> beim ersten quest
> 
> ich find die scheiß xanderwurzel nicht vor der schule, wo soll die sein ??
> i glaub i bin einfach zu blöd


   Vor der Tür am an der Wurzel vom umgefallenen Baum


----------



## Raubhamster (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

Was passiert wenn man alle NPCs in dem Spiel gekillt hat? 
Dann spawnen ja eigentlich nur noch Tiere oder?


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*



cydrake schrieb:


> hornboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > cydrake schrieb:
> ...



Also: Ich habe von Anfang an die Legion bekämpft, aber nach meinem Besuch im Tops hat mich einer von Caesars Helfern angesprochen und mir erklärt, dass alle meine Sünden vergeben seien oder so 
In Cottonwood Grove stand dann auch tatsächlich der Kerl mit dem Floß am Steg, obwohl ich vorher alle Legionäre in der Stadt umgelegt hatte. Solange du dieses Gemetzel nicht NACH der Einladung zu Caesars Lager angerichtet hast, müsste der Floßfahrer eigentlich da sein. Andernfalls kannst du wohl weder den geheimen Bunker erforschen noch am Ende der Legion zum Sieg verhelfen - aber das sind ja beides nur optionale Ziele.


----------



## abgematzt (30. Oktober 2010)

*Schneekugel und Bücher*

Ich hab hier für euch eine Liste fertiggestellt, mit allen Schneekugeln und Büchern, die ich bisher gefunden habe. Schneekugeln sind komplett, zumindest passt keiner mehr in die Vitrine im L38 Tower            

Bevor ihr Bücher ( nicht zu verwechseln mit den Heftchen, die euch nur temporär 10 bzw 20 Punkte geben) liest, solltet ihr so schnell wie möglich das Peak "gebildet" und "Verständnis" nutzen. Zum einen bekommt ihr ("gebildet") sehr früh schon mehr Fertigkeitspunkte und beim Bücherlesen ("Verständnis") bekommt ihr 4 Punkte statt 3. Geht ab Level 4, solltet ihr unbedingt nutzen.

*Bücher Fundorte*

- Medizin +4
Hütte Hells Motel bei Lokation Mesquite Mountain Krater

- Medizin +4 
Novac, in der Hütte vom Ranger, auf dem bett

- Medizin +4 
Helios one, 1 Stock auf dem Bett

- Energiewaffen +4
Repcon Hauptgebäude, 1. Stock

- Energiewaffen +4
Repcon Hauptquartier ( jaaaa, nochmal Repcon ^^) , hinter der Shipping Tür

- Energiewaffen +4
Atomlagerhütte, Altes Atomtestgelände

- Energiewaffen +4
Hidden Valley Bunker, im Mülleimer von Dr. Schuller

- Schusswaffen +4
Rauls Hütte

- Schusswaffen +4
Vault 34, Waffenetage

- Schusswaffen +4
Station Nevada Highway Patrol

-Schusswaffen 
New Vegas Strip, Gommora, Im Büro von Big Sal

- Nahkampf +4
Cottonwood  Grove, im 1. Stock vom Büro des Aurelius

- Nahkampf +4 
Jakobstown, gleich in der ersten ganz rechten Baracke

-Nahkampf +4
Versteckte Vorratshütte

-Nahkampf +4
Cannibal Johnson (auf Matraze), nähe Vault34

- Waffenlos +4
Rastplatz Nipton Road

- Waffenlos +4
Fischerstolz-Hütte
(Danke an User *Noktu*)

- Waffenlos +4 
Vault 11, Wohnquartiere, lehnt an einer umgekippten Kommode im rechten Zimmer bei "ladies links" Deckenschild 

- Waffenlos +4
in der großen Suite in Bennys Tops, wo man ein "vier Augen" Gespräch hat (nicht die Suite, wo der Ja-Sager steht)

- Sprache +4
Cerualian Robotics, Erdgeschoss, zwischen den Bürotischen

- Sprache +4
Lucky Jim Mine (nähe Ranger Station Echo)

- Sprache +4 
Tumbleweed Ranch

-Sprache +4
RNK JVA, auf dem Schreibtisch im Raum gegenüber von Eddies Büro

- Überleben +4
Lonewolf Radio

- Überleben +4
Matthews Viehzucht

-Überleben +4
Sammlerplattform ( das Ding im Wasser bei der B29)

- Überleben +4
Campingplatz Mequite Mountains

- Dietrich +4 
Wolfshorn Ranch, neben dem Kühlschrank

-Dietrich +4
Erhohlungsgebiet Bitter Springs (Freizeitbüro)

- Dietrich +4
Prospektors Den

- Dietrich +4
Silver Peak Mine

- Reparieren +4
Windpark Hütte im Südnevada Windpark (bei Heilos One)

- Reparieren +4 
Loyals Haus, Baracke bei Nellis Hangar 

- Reparieren +4
Sloan Arbeiter Baracke

- Schleichen +4
RNK Plantagen, in der Arbeiterbaracke

- Schleichen +4 
Vault3, Wohnquartiere

-Schleichen +4
Goodsprings, das Haus östlich von der Schule im Bücherregal

- Schleichen +4
Kirchenkeller im verstrahlten Camp Searchlight ( nicht der RNK Keller!) 

- Feilschen +4
Primm, Bison Steve Hotel, auf der Tresortür auf dem Boden 

- Feilschen +4
Vault 22, 5. Etage, wenn man aus dem Fahrstuhl kommt, gleich links die Treppe hoch. Da ist nur ein Raum, da liegt das Buch neben dem Chemiebaukasten

-Feilschen +4
Büro von Allied Technologies, auf dem Boden vor dem rechten Nuka Cola Automat

-Feilschen +4
Kronkorken Fälscher Hütte

- Sprengstoff +4
Ranger-Station Foxtrot
			(Danke an User *Noktu*)

- Sprengstoff +4 
Nellis Hangar, Pearls Baracke, im Bücherregal (eins von den vielen Büchern ist es)

- Sprengstoff +4
Sloan Arbeiter Baracke

- Sprengstoff +4
Mojave Outpost, hinter der bar, direkt im unteren Fach bei der Barfrau am Tresen

- Wissenschaft +4
Nipton, Büro des Bürgermeisters

- Wissenschaft +4
Brewers Bierbrauerei, nahe Suns. HQ

- Wissenschaft +4
Cape Forlon Hope, Hauptzelt

-Wissenschaft +4 Repcon HQ, Erdgeschoss, Geschenkeladen (Tür aufmachen mit 75 Dietrich)

- Wissenschaft +4
Noch eins?? Ja, das muss man sich aber verdienen, das liegt nicht irgendwo rum. Man muss sich in Helios One bei dem NPC  Ignacio Rivas sich als Wissenschaftler bekennen und dann auf Ignacio hören und den Strom der Helios auf die gesamte Region verteilen. Als Danke schön dafür gibt er einen das "Nikolas Tesla und Sie" Buch     

Da ich 3 Medizin Bücher gefunden habe, nehme ich mal an, das es von allen Fertigkeiten mindestens 3 Bücher gibt. Oder ich hab mich beim Aufschreiben vertan, was ich natürlich nie auschließen will. Aber die Fundorte sollten alle passen. Wenn noch jemand Bücher findet, freue ich mich auf Ergänzungen. 

*Nachtrag:*

Es gibt 4 Bücher von allen. Wir sind wieder auf ein paar gestoßen, also wer auch auf Bücherjagd ist, mal die Liste hier prüfen.


*Schneekugeln*

- Hooverdamm  ( auf den Tresen der Lobby Hooverdamm)
- Goodsprings ( auf dem Friedhof auf einem Grab)
- Testside (im Lucky38 Tower in der Cocktailbar hinter einer Kasse)
- Nellis Airforce Base ( in Nellis Museum, kleine Baracke)
- Mt. Charleston (Jakobstown, inder Lobby auf Tresen)
- The Strip ( Vault 21 Hotel, in Sahras Zimmer)
- Mormon Fort ( Mormonen Fort im Freeside im Turm bei Eingang auf rechter Seite im 1. Stock)


----------



## Arzt82 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Schneekugel und Bücher*

Hey Leute ...

komme auch nicht weiter ... bin nen ultimativer Krieger, habe vier Gefährten, +50000 Kronkorken, Implantate, geile Waffen usw. ... Ghuls tot, Legion beseitigt und diese komischen Verbrecher (nicht Pulverbanditen) gekillt ... alle Städte auf der Karte und etwa 50% davon erforscht ...

*Wollte nun doch mal an die House Reihe ran* ... habe mit dem Chip bei der Legion den geheimen Bunker geöffnet und danach Caesar und seine Mannen erledigt 

... hatte in einem anderen SaveMod wissen wollen, ob dieser House ok ist und habe ihn da besucht und getötet 

... bei dieser Variante möchte ich mich nun mit ihm verbrüdern und habe dann *NACHDEM* ich den geheimen Bunker geöffnet habe einen Ausflug zum Lucky38 gemacht .... House PC wollte den Platinchip haben und ich habe eingewilligt mit 1250Kronkorken ... Aufgabe House 1 abgeschlossen ...

Jetzt mein Problem:

House meinte ich solle zum geheimen Bunker gehen ... gesagt, getan ... ABER ... ich kann an diesem Terminal NICHT den Platinchip hochladen, weil er nachdem ich bei House im Lucky war nicht mehr angezeigt wird ???!!!

LOL

Der Bunker ist zwar offen, aber mir bleibt nur die Möglichkeit diesen zu sprengen ... Neeeeeeeeee ... dann muss ich danach ja wieder House töten ... WO IST MEIN CHIP ????

Bin jetzt paar mal hin und her geswitched (Lucky & Bunker) und hatte gehofft den Chip wieder zu bekommen ... nichts ... der PC von House im Lucky meint immer er habe eine Überraschung im Legion-Lager für mich (klar, den geheimen Bunker!!) und im Bunker sagt mir der PC ich soll das Update rauf laden ... nur wie, ohne den Chip ... den ich mal hatte ?!?!?!? 

HILFE ... 

Lieben Gruß & danke für eine schnelle Antwort/Lösung


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

Da hast du dich in eine klassische Sackgasse manövriert. Da hilft wohl nur, einen Spielstand von bevor du Caesar tötest zu laden. Hast du mal Caesars Leiche geplündert? Wenn du das Fort mit dem Platinchip betrittst, nimmt die Wache am Eingang dir diesen ja ab und später übergibt ihn dir Caesar wieder. Aber du hast ja gesagt, dass du den Bunker für Caesar geöffnet hast - tja, da hilft wohl wirklich nur, den Spielstand neu zu laden.


----------



## Arzt82 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks [Update]*

hm ... dann muss ich wohl doch nen cheat in die konsole tippen, um den quest abzuschließen ... hmpf ... hoffe nur, dass dann nicht gleich alle quests dieser Reihe, sondern nur der Bunkerteil abgeschlossen wird ...

Ceasar is naggisch ... der hatte den Chip nicht ... und die Wache beim Bunker hatte ihn auch nicht ... kein Plan ...


----------



## Noktu (6. November 2010)

*AW: Schneekugel und Bücher*

- Sprengstoff +4
Ranger-Station Foxtrot


----------



## Noktu (7. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks*

- Nahkampf +4
Fischerstolz-Hütte


----------



## brock (10. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks*

Mahlzeit,

Bin in Nellis AFB und da rennt doch son kleines mädchen rum das sein "Herrn Knuddel" sucht.
kann mir einer sagen wo der ist?
 hab eigentlich das ganze areal abgesucht, also auch in denn häusern.

find aber nur normale teddy´s.-


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks*

Brock: Der Teddybär befindet sich im Hangar mit Loyal und Jack. Er liegt zwischen mehreren großen grünen Kisten auf dem Boden.


----------



## abgematzt (11. November 2010)

*Enklave Ende bei New Vegas?*

Es soll angeblich ein Enklave Ende geben, wo der männliche Dr. aus dem Mormon Fort eine erhebliche Rolle spielt. Hat jemand das schon aktivieren können bzw. sogar bis zum Ende durchgespielt? Und kann Hilfe geben?

Weil ich habe schon mehrere Enden gespielt:

- Für die RNK
- Für Mr. House
- Für den Ja Sager
- Für die Legion ( voll krank, war aber bisher die größte Schlacht^^)


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks*

Meinst du vielleicht die Begleiter-Quest mit Arcade Gannon (dem Dr. aus dem Mormon Fort), bei der man die letzten Überlebenden der Enklave zusammentrommelt? Diese greifen dann in die letzte Schlacht auf dem Staudamm mit ein und werden im Abspann erwähnt, mehr aber nicht. Außerdem bekommt der Held eine Enklave-Powerrüstung.

Um die Aufgabe zu starten, musst du dich kurz vor dem Ende befinden und dich bereits für eine Seite entschieden haben. Außerdem musst du eine Reihe von Dialogen mit Arcade geführt haben - die starten beispielsweise bei einem Besuch im Fort, im Silver Rush, REPCON-Hauptquartier oder bei dem abgestürzten Ventibird südlich von Camp Searchlight.


----------



## abgematzt (11. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks*

Genau den Mein ich. Am Vertibird sagt er aber nur "oh, ein Vertibird", dann hat man genau einen Dialog zum anklicken... ende.

Sollte man vorher alle anderen auch durchgezogen haben? Weil bei Helios One meldet der sich auch zu Wort.

Nachtrag:

Genauso ist es auch an den anderen Standorten. Im Silver Rush sagt er nur " eine menge energiewaffen....", bei Heilios One soll ich den Strom auf ein gewissen Punkt umleiten, im Fort ist das reine Kennenlernen und im Repcon HQ ist der Dialog auch nur einzeilig.

Wenn ich das mit VERONICA vergleiche, die mir den Bunker öffnet, hinweise zur Impulswaffe gibt und und und... dann ist doch der Doktor ne echte Schlaftablette 

Also besucht mit dem Doktor habe ich

- Mormon fort ( klar, da greift man sich den Kollegen)
- Helios One
- Vertibird
- Silver Rush
- Repcon HQ

Aber nix mit Enklave.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks*

Wie gesagt, du musst dich bereits kurz vor Ende des Spiels befinden, dich also unwiderruflich für eine Seite entschieden haben. Dass die Dialoge so kurz sind, ist okay, denn dadurch gewinnst du erstmal nur Vertrauenspunkte, bevor Arcade dir dann die Mission richtig anvertraut. 

Allerdings kann es auch sein, dass die Quest wegen einem Bug nicht startet. In dem Fall versuch mal Folgendes: 

- Öffne die Konsole (^-Taste)
- Klick mit dem Mauszeiger auf Arcade
- Gib "AddScriptPackage 166d95" (ohne Anführungszeichen) ein


----------



## PsyMagician (21. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Fallout: New Vegas - Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel inklusive Tipps und Tricks*

Das Inhaltsverzeichnung ist irgendwie sinnlos. Da sucht man sich ja dumm un dämlich bis man die richtige Quest gefunden hat.


----------



## Liliana81 (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo,hatte das spiel 1 und 2 gespielt,aber new vegas komme ich irgnedwie net zurecht und für mich sehr schwer.gibt es einen cheat auch wo man unverwundbar ist oder gleich alle waffen bekommt?


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Mai 2013)

Liliana81 schrieb:


> Hallo,hatte das spiel 1 und 2 gespielt,aber new vegas komme ich irgnedwie net zurecht und für mich sehr schwer.gibt es einen cheat auch wo man unverwundbar ist oder gleich alle waffen bekommt?


 
Schau mal hier vorbei, da sind alle Cheats aufgelistet:
Fallout: New Vegas Cheats, Codes, Cheat Codes, Unique Weapons, Walkthrough, Guide, FAQ, Unlockables for PC


----------



## Liliana81 (24. Mai 2013)

gibts das auch in deutsch?verstehe net so gut englisch vor allem wie ich des dann mache?


----------



## Liliana81 (24. Mai 2013)

Liliana81 schrieb:


> gibts das auch in deutsch?verstehe net so gut englisch vor allem wie ich des dann mache?


 
habe daas spiel auf ps3


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Mai 2013)

Liliana81 schrieb:


> habe daas spiel auf ps3


 
Sag das doch gleich. Nein, auf der Konsole ist die Cheat-Eingabe nicht möglich. Da wirst du dich wohl so durchbeißen müssen


----------

